#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-16
<c_smith> is anyone here any good with the configuration of Conky?
<tgm4883> I haven't configured conky in quite a while
<c_smith> tgm4883, can you tell me what the recommended way to go about fixing a broken network display in Conky? currently that part is useless (shows no information)
<c_smith> tgm4883, or is that beyond your ability?
<tgm4883> c_smith, is it in LUA? or is it running a command to get it?
<c_smith> this is the scheme it seems to use: ${wireless_essid wlan0}
<c_smith> it's got the wlan0 correct afaik.
<tgm4883> your wireless card shows up as wlan0?
<tgm4883> check ifconfig
<c_smith> kk
<c_smith> yep, that's correct.
<c_smith> there's also lo and eth0, both of which are unused.
<c_smith> wlan0 is what I intend to get shown.
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> is it showing anything?
<c_smith> Nothing
<tgm4883> If you run conky from the command line, is it printing anything that indicates what's wrong?
<c_smith> IP is unknown, up/down speed is 0. all of which I know are incorrect.
<c_smith> let me check.
<c_smith> strange, I got another conky instance I thought I deleted, as I thought it failed, it works better than the previous one! XD
<c_smith> Net speed works on this one.
<c_smith> brb
 * c_smith will be installing xubuntu on his desktop soon and installing the Xubuntu-desktop package on this pc.
<c_smith> tgm4883, care to see a podcast I participated in?
<c_smith> bkerensa, you here?
<c_smith> half an hour in, and nobody in the meeting.
<c_smith> well, it looks like the meeting isn't happening.
<nibalizer> c_smith: i'll meet iwth you
<nibalizer> :)
<c_smith> eh, I need to get started on some configurations, so I better go.
<c_smith> and I intend to install xubuntu 12.04 too
<bkerensa> Hello
<bkerensa> My internet was down
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> hello tpdd
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> bkerensa, sorry, couldn't resist
<bkerensa> tgm4883: yeah :P
<bkerensa> I typed it much too fast... Been really busy lately so lots of typos in my e-mails
<bkerensa> tgm4883: got some pretty cool swag this time
<tgm4883> aw, I didn't win the social giveaway
<tgm4883> probably because I tried to cheat
<bkerensa> no idea... its check stuff thats all I know
<bkerensa> :P
<tgm4883> yea, I said "oh yea, of course I did that"
<bkerensa> bkero: Do I need to pickup shirts from you this week or will you drop them by?
<tgm4883> for like 4 of them
<bkerensa> hi tpdd
<tpdd> Hello
<bkerensa> tppd: Just idling or you looking for help or info about the LoCo? :)
<tpdd> Well just hanging out.  I joined the loco awhile back and I'm on the list.  Just looking at places to participate
<tpdd> Not being around Portland I have not made it to any meetings
<cy1> tpdd: Where you located?
<tpdd> Newport
<cy1> Woah, all the way down by the acquarium?
<tpdd> Ya.  It's not really all that far to Portland but the traffic is what makes it a long drive
<cy1> Pretty far to bicycle that's for sure.
<bkerensa> tpdd: :) well if you happen to be in the area on the 29th we are having a release party for 12.04
<bkerensa> ./namebench.py -x
<bkerensa> eck
<bkerensa> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1609/detail/ <-- is the event url
<bkerensa> there will be free food and beverage
<tpdd> That sound fun.  How big is your turnout usually
<c_smith> hello
<c_smith> bkerensa, are your connection issues still persisting?
<bkerensa> c_smith: no
<bkerensa> that was hours ago
<bkerensa> tpdd: 25-30
<c_smith> ah, I see.
<c_smith> bkerensa, I may be able to make it up to the Release Party IF I am able to hitch a ride with someone from Salem who is going, Taxi is out of the question (not enough money) and Salem buses aren't running that day.
<c_smith> bkerensa, also, care to see an interesting podcast I was in?
<bkerensa> c_smith: might ask about a ride on the mailing list... perhaps jvlb or someone
<bkerensa> c_smith: sure
<c_smith> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsazV3jXjw4&feature=g-all-esi&context=G25178daFAAAAAAAAGAA
<orebuntu_> c_smith's tiny URL is http://tinyurl.com/7a4yk97
<c_smith> bkerensa, I sent JVLB an email, gonna wait to hear back to try others.
<bkerensa> c_smith: I hope jvlb comes and hope you can make it
<c_smith> yep, same here.
<goddard> im gonna go
<goddard> do i need to sign anything?
<c_smith> goddard, as in to the release party?
<bkerensa> goddard: Although not required we are asking people to RSVP so we know how many people are coming for (Food/Beverage) and it also helps for when we do team reports to the LoCo Council
<bkerensa> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1609/detail/
<goddard> I tried to register but i got an error when trying ot login
<nathwill> !help
<lubotu1> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<orebuntu_> Commands: 8ball about admin asshat bc blame cowsay date dc distro echo fail figlet fire fob fortune google googlefight googlepage group hacker hangman help insult limerick lunch me msg notice ping praise proverb quote remindme s score seen slogan tardhat topic uptime urban weather whip wikipath wikipedia wiktionary win woot wtf yoda zima
<nathwill> !proverb
<bkerensa> nathwill: ping
<c_smith> hello
<bkerensa> Good Morning
<c_smith> how goes it?
<c_smith> getting ready to set No-IP up on my desktop, which will take a while since I have to start from scratch with Kubuntu since I messed something up previously.
<c_smith> bkerensa, if I had to get a new GPU, which would you recommend, ATI or Nvidia?
<bkerensa> c_smith: Good... Just getting into the morning grind... Working on a new wordpress site for one of my childhood friends who now has a successful band :P he still has to pay though ;)
<c_smith> nice.
<bkerensa> c_smith: idk... I have a Intel GPU and I see zero difference in my experience but then again I dont use anything that requires a GPU
<c_smith> I have a few games that my Intel GPU doesn't handle, but I'm not replacing that, in fact, I can't replace it, I'm replacing the majorly outdated GPU in my desktop (it must have come out in the XP days)
<goddard> who uses Firefox over Chrome?
<nathwill> yo
<c_smith> I don't,
<c_smith> and hey, nathwill
<bkerensa> nathwill: fyi your name is in the release notes for 12.04
<bkerensa> ;)
<nathwill> say whaaaaa?!
<bkerensa> nathwill: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Credits/Developers
<nathwill> that can only be a bad thing...
<bkerensa> your famous and stuff
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> pfft
<nathwill> all of 5 people will see it
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> nathwill: I am sure far more then five people have seen it and many more will
<bkerensa> ;)
<nathwill> well then, i'm doomed
<c_smith> rofl
<nathwill> that's cool though
<nathwill> i'm stoked on the 12.04 release. a buddy of mine i haven't seen in ages, and don't talk to about linux just randomly was running Ubuntu on his laptop when i saw him this weekend
 * c_smith is enjoying Xubuntu 12.04 with GLX Dock and Conky
<nathwill> and my jaw just dropped
<c_smith> who was it that gave the Bytesize bug workshop at the Global Jam?
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> a Debian Wizard by the name is slangasek
<bkerensa> name of*
<c_smith> ah, I see.
<slangasek> wouldn't that have been bdmurray's?
<slangasek> mine wasn't about bitesized bugs, but about package anatomy, no?
<c_smith> Ah, Bdmurray is who I'm trying to remember the name of.
<bkerensa> oh
<c_smith> the package anatomy was really useful, btw.
<slangasek> good to hear :)
<c_smith> and insightful as to the "mystical" nature of debian packages :P
<c_smith> anywho, I got a chance to talk on Mumble to another Canonical employee, Allan Pope (hope I spelled that right)
<sbeattie> Alan (only one l)
<c_smith> gotcha.
<c_smith> anywho, he had some useful info.
<c_smith> the topic on the podcast at the time was about Precise Pangolin upgrades.
<c_smith> aaaaand I screwed my desktop up just now. >.<
<c_smith> laptop is safe, though.
<bkerensa> sbeattie: or just popey :D
<c_smith> I'm surprised at how similar Jono and popey's accents were.
<c_smith> ofc, they are both British, so that shouldn't be a surprise.
<c_smith> bkerensa, are you here, or out to lunch?
<bkerensa> c_smith: I'm here but getting read to take lunch... Whats up
<c_smith> ok, Just wanted to let you know I might just end up making it to the Release Party after all, JVLB intends to go and he said if he does he would be able to give me a ride up there.
<bkerensa> ok good stuff
<nathwill> *yawn*
<nathwill> mondays, my goodness
<bkerensa> lol
 * c_smith is back from errands
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-17
<goddard> yo
<bkerensa> yo
<c_smith> hello
<c_smith> meh, wish I could figure out a Domain Name service to forward to my IP (which is Dynamic)
<nathwill> dyndns
<nathwill> though i'd suggest consulting your ISP's ToS, and signing up for a cheapy vps service instead
<nathwill> night all
<c_smith> DynDNS is not free anymore, and I don't control my ISP bill, and I'm sure who pays for it would not do this. he's even cheap on power.
<c_smith> won't pay power for leaving a PC on.
<goddard> there is a free one
<tgm4883> c_smith, dyndns isn't free?
<goddard> damn what was it called
<tgm4883> goddard, there are a ton of them
<c_smith> tgm4883, nope, they cut their free services and only offer free TRIALS.
<goddard> http://freedns.afraid.org/zc.php?from=L21lbnUv
<tgm4883> http://dyndns.org
<tgm4883> http://changeip.com
<tgm4883> http://zoneedit.com
<tgm4883> http://no-ip.com
<tgm4883> http://freedns.afraid.org
<tgm4883> http://dnsdynamic.org
<tgm4883> those are all supported by openwrt
<c_smith> heh, nice.
<tgm4883> not sure if they are all still free or not though
<c_smith> now that might solve my problem, if I wasn't so frustrated at this.
<goddard> http://freedns.afraid.org/zc.php?from=L21lbnUv is
<tgm4883> http://dnslookup.me/dynamic-dns/
<tgm4883> http://www.dmoz.org/Computers/Internet/Protocols/DNS/DNS_Providers/Dynamic_DNS/
<goddard> zone edit kind of is
<tgm4883> those two links also have a long list of dynamic dns providers
<goddard> google had one for awhile
<goddard> not sure if it still does
<goddard> hey where can i get a spool of cat 6 cable in salem?
<tgm4883> goddard, norvaks maybe?
<tgm4883> norvac's?
<tgm4883> goddard, http://www.norvac.net/
<bkerensa> great scots... I leave for a half hour and come back and burst of conversation
<bkerensa> Afraid.org is the best... I know the guy who started it and he has been running it for it seems like a decade now
<bkerensa> :P
<c_smith> well, I've got a working DNS redirect, just tested it from home, will test it remotely tomorrow.
<c_smith> heh, funny, I chose to use Afraid.org, really nice service. tell the guy he has my thanks for such a nice service. :)
<c_smith> bkerensa, do you think it is at all possible to use my 5GB Amazon Cloud Drive for fodder for my server experimentation?
 * c_smith will check back for a reply when he gets back in 15-20 minutes
<bkerensa> c_smith: I have no idea what your talking about
<c_smith> bkerensa, let me try to rephrase that, can I use my Amazon Cloud storage to host a server?
<bkerensa> c_smith: no
<c_smith> ok
<bkerensa> storage is storage
<bkerensa> you need computing + storage for a server
<c_smith> kk
<bkerensa> AWS does this.... http://aws.amazon.com
<c_smith> as you can see, I'm a complete idiot when it comes to servers.
<c_smith> also, that issue you had with anther host was kinda funny
<cy1> Sigh.
<cy1> I gave as an example why not to choose Apple "Would you buy a car if you weren't allowed to know where the steering wheel is?"
<cy1> And the response was that lots of cars are built nowadays to deliberately prevent people from working on their own cars, and that's where the earliest forms of DRM were ever applied.
<bkerensa> c_smith: not really funny as it took me hours of my time to get it resolved and time equals money
<c_smith> true.
<cy1> So yes, people would buy cars with concealed steering wheels... if by steering wheel you mean dipstick xp
<cy1> I want a Linux car.
<c_smith> in that case more literally than figuratively, eh?
<sourfrog> Hello
<bkerensa> hi sourfrog
<sourfrog> How is it going>
<sourfrog> ?
<bkerensa> sourfrog: good
<sourfrog> Its nice to see there is a local ubuntu group, I just started using it.
<sourfrog> Not very lively around here though
<cy1> The parties are lively enough.
<cy1> IRC can be slow in general though, especially local.
<cy1> Because 99% of everyone ain't even heard of IRC and only use cell phones.
<sourfrog> I see
<cy1> fuck why am I turning everything political tonight
<sourfrog> I havent even touched a computer in 7 1/2 years
<sourfrog> I missed irc though
<sourfrog> Its not what it used to be
<cy1> Wow, yeah it's been a harsh decade or so for communication.
<sourfrog> Ive been in prison
<cy1> >_<
<sourfrog> Ive been reading textbooks for the last year trying to get up to date
<cy1> no Internets allowed in prison
<sourfrog> but i wasnt ready for all this
<cy1> The Occupy stuff?
<sourfrog> ?
<cy1> "all this"
<sourfrog> computers are different
<sourfrog> My old vaio cant even load most sites
<cy1> A lot more emphasis on mini-computers too, like netbooks and ...cell phones.
<sourfrog> I just orderd a straighttalk phone
<sourfrog> I went for a walk yesterday and 80% of people where all stuck on there phones lol
<sourfrog> ive never even had one
<cy1> hah, yeah
<sourfrog> 82nd is still dirty though :P
<cy1> I find it mysterious how one piece of technology can so totally grasp the entire community, and another be not just ignored, but actively avoided.
<cy1> Well, mysterious until I realize that advertising actually works, that is.
<sourfrog> This internet connection is insane also
<sourfrog> I had netzero 56k dialup when i fell
<sourfrog> now i can download a movie in minutes
<cy1> They've been putting in tons of fiber it's pretty radical. Unfortunately it's heavily monopolized, but still damn fast.
<sourfrog> clearnet is crazy fast
<sourfrog> i remember drooling over cable
<sourfrog> Are there any general portland chat rooms?
<cy1> Sort of. There's the #reddit-portland channel. I dunno of any other Portland chat rooms or forums that are slightly popular. <_<
<sourfrog> thank you
<sourfrog> Computers are really fast now
<cy1> Eh, not as fast as all that. Maybe smaller though.
<cy1> Depends on how much money you want to spend really. My computer is 5 years old, and was refurbished even then, and still works fine.
<sourfrog> My old vaio had xp on it
<sourfrog> i couldnt even get a service pack for it
<sourfrog> so i put ubuntu 10.04 on it
<sourfrog> still trying to figure all that out though
<sourfrog> im on a new lenovo right now
<sourfrog> this thing is insane
<sourfrog> i7,8gb ram
<sourfrog> I had all these plans on what i wanted to do online when i got out
<sourfrog> but now i cant stop looking at youtube and checking out music on pandora
<sourfrog> Can you sugjest a good file sharing program?
<MarkDude> sourfrog, - my Uncle did a fair amount of time- ended up getting his life together
<MarkDude> Takes a bit of time
 * MarkDude wishes you good luck with it :)
<sourfrog> Good to hear someone made it
<MarkDude> and dont let the bastards grind you down
<sourfrog> Ive only been out since friday
<MarkDude> Be patient with it
<sourfrog> everything is so expensive!
<sourfrog> its been about a 2g weekend, just to get eye glasses a computer and some clothes
<sourfrog> guess im just used to living off 60 a month :(
<cy1> sourfrog: transmission's a good file sharing program. I like it at any rate. Though with some recent legislation we might all be forced onto gnunet or something. I've been playing with gnunet mostly these days, as a consequence.
<c_smith> hello
<sourfrog> hi
<c_smith> what up?
<sourfrog> Just checking things out
<sourfrog> How are you
<c_smith> cool
<c_smith> not bad,
<cy1> anyone else using gnunet? It's been seeing some development recently...
<c_smith> cy1, I'll have to see what that is.
<cy1> c_smith: http://gnunet.org/
<cy1> It's nifty.
<c_smith> I know, I've found it.
<goddard> oh ya norvac almost forgot
<c_smith> goddard, are you planning on going to the release party?
<goddard> ya
<goddard> c_smith: ya
<c_smith> I most likely will be there, and so will JVLB. that is, if JVLB doesn't have anything come up, as he's my ride there
<c_smith> goddard, are you from the Salem area?
<goddard> ya
<goddard> you tryin to car pool
<c_smith> Cool, I host an Ubuntu Hour every Friday at Broadway Commons Coffeehouse.
<goddard> i heard ive been meaning to go but it seems like something always comes up
<c_smith> nope, JVLB only has a small pickup, so I can't extend an offer.
<goddard> nah i got a car
<goddard> thought you wanted a ride haha
<c_smith> I have contacted JVLB on this, and he said he'd be willing to drive me there with him.
<c_smith> but feel free to meet us who come to the Ubuntu Hour Friday at 6PM.
<c_smith> that reminds me, I better get that announcement out.
<goddard> c_smith: ya man ill try and make it
<c_smith> cool
<goddard> does the default msn settings with with pidgin?
<c_smith> I'd imagine so.
<c_smith> there goes Finn.
<c_smith> well, I'm off for the night, cya
<goddard> later
<nathwill> an article to reference if anyone ever says that UX does not matter: http://www.cracked.com/article_19776_6-disasters-caused-by-poorly-designed-user-interfaces.html
<orebuntu_> nathwill's tiny URL is http://tinyurl.com/7sxm39l
<nathwill> why thank you orebuntu_!
<bkerensa> ;p
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-18
<nathwill> !dc 1+3
<orebuntu_> dc: stack empty
<nathwill> pffft
<kees> !dc 1 3 +
<kees> !dc 1 3 + p
<orebuntu_> 4
<sbeattie> !bc
<sbeattie> awwww, doesn't support bc
<kees> !bc 2 + 2
<orebuntu_> 4
<kees> it filters ! though
<kees> !bc !uname -a
<orebuntu_> 1
<sbeattie> kees: hunh, orebuntu_ gave me a privmsg saying it didn't know about bc
<kees> there are two bots :P
<sbeattie> oh! doh!
<sbeattie> !uname -a
<kees> yeah, dunno what the other is running, but orebuntu_ is hackabot
<sbeattie> mind you, I have a shell right over → there that has bc, dc, et alia, so it only serves as a hack-the-vm-that's-running-the-bot challenge.
<sbeattie> !bc limits
<orebuntu_> BC_BASE_MAX     = 2147483647
<orebuntu_> BC_DIM_MAX      = 16777215
<orebuntu_> BC_SCALE_MAX    = 2147483647
<orebuntu_> BC_STRING_MAX   = 2147483647
<orebuntu_> MAX Exponent    = 9223372036854775807
<orebuntu_> Number of vars  = 32767
 * sbeattie suspects bc's read command would be problematic
<kees> heh.
<kees> i think the plugin driver closes stdin.
<kees> though I did report this grep arg leak...
<kees> !googlepage msg . --version
<lubotu1> kees: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orebuntu_> Going to search google...
<orebuntu_> grep (GNU grep) 2.10
<orebuntu_> Copyright (C) 2011 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<orebuntu_> License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>.
<orebuntu_> This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.
<orebuntu_> There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.
<orebuntu_> Written by Mike Haertel and others, see <http://git.sv.gnu.org/cgit/grep.git/tree/AUTHORS>.
<orebuntu_> When . is googled, --version is found on page 1: http://www.google.com/search?q=.&start=0
<bkerensa> =o
<kees> bkerensa: we're playing with the bot :)
<bkerensa> i know right
<bkerensa> I just expected silence :P
<bkerensa> and my scrollback showed activity :D
<kees> hehe
<bkerensa> kees: will you make it to Precise Release Party? We would love to have you
<bkerensa> and you sbeattie
<bkerensa> :D
<kees> i think so, yeah
<kees> have details been settled?
<bkerensa> kees: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1609/detail/
<bkerensa> Pizza/Beer/Soft Drinks and PuppetLabs :)
<kees> kewl
<sbeattie> oh, wow, a day without a kidlets' soccer game. I may have to *shudder* be social.
<kees> hehe
<bkerensa> I just go for the beer :P
<bkerensa> nah but its pretty fun.... after our last release party we all migrated to GroundKontrol for some Pac Man
<sbeattie> bkerensa: ummmm, you may want to kill one of orebuntu_'s threads; -f/dev/urandom was probably a bad idea to pass to grep. Oops.
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> sbeattie: I will let nathwill know :D
 * bkerensa goes to bed
<kees> sbeattie: hacker! :)
<sbeattie> kees: ITYM, bad hacker, no donut. :-/
<sbeattie> nathwill: bkerensa tells me orebuntu_ is your bot; there may, uh, be a grep process running spawned by it that is reading from /dev/urandom in perpetuity that you'd probably want to kill.
<nathwill> oh?
<sbeattie> yeah. at least, googlepage msg . -f/dev/urandom never returned.
<nathwill> iinteresting.. checking now
<nathwill> yep...
<nathwill> done and done.
<nathwill> thx for the heads up sbeattie
<sbeattie> nathwill: sorry about that.
<nathwill> sbeattie, no worries... if you can cause a problem by passing commands to a bot, the bot's configured wrong
<nathwill> thanks for pointing it out :)
<nathwill_afk> !distro
<lubotu1> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<orebuntu_> linuX-gamers
<nathwill_afk> huh
<nathwill_afk> !hipsterfight metallica pabst
<lubotu1> nathwill_afk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orebuntu_> nathwill_afk: pabst wins with 8,620,000 vs. metallica with 151,000,000, a difference of 142,380,000 results.
<bkerensa> nathwill: How much pizza do we need and what kind
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> This is going to be a busy week... Some swag providers are waiting till today to ship stuff which means Im likely going to get hit with Fedex deliveries
<nathwill> erm
<nathwill> well... i'm a fan of the mixed veggie/meat pizzas
<nathwill> though a pepp and a cheese are mandatory for groups
<nathwill> bkerensa: i'm not really picky
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://www.pizzicatopizza.com/our-food/sample-menu/
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> I think last time we got five or 6 pies
<bkerensa> one veggie and one pepperoni with the best being speciality
<bkerensa> I guess Ill just pick some random stuff and ping the sponsor to put the catering order in
<bkerensa> hi jhmextern
<bkerensa> jhmextern: will you be joining us for the release party on the 29th?
<jhmextern> hi bkerensa
<jhmextern> I wish I could, but it is a long drive from here :(
<jhmextern> but keep us posted in the IRC and loco site. please, about how it goes.
<bkerensa> jhmextern: ok
<bkerensa> jhmextern: I might try to organize a state road trip this summer so we can go to underserved areas :D
<jhmextern> bkerensa: sounds like an excellent idea, count us in.
<bkerensa> nathwill: you around?
<bkerensa> nathwill: I just cc'ed you in a e-mail to Community Council RE Fairness, Transparency and Equality in the LoCo Approval Process
<nathwill> hey bkerensa
<nathwill> just got back from lunch, will read the mail
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-19
<bkerensa> hi twirm
<twirm> hey
<twirm> I just joined after reading about a loco in pdx
<bkerensa> Welcome to Ubuntu Oregon Channel :)
<twirm> I had no idea
<bkerensa> twirm: we have a release party for 12.04 coming up next sunday... free soda, beer and pizza
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1609/detail/
<twirm> yeah I just saw that
<twirm> is there just going to be a tutorial of stuff new to 12.04?
<bkerensa> twirm: this is more of a social party to celebrate but we might do a tutorial at a Ubuntu Hour soon
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I owe blkperl a talk at PSU so maybe me and nathwill could do a intro to 12.04
<twirm> awesome
<twirm> what do you usually do at Ubuntu Hours?
<blkperl> bkerensa: going to Beaver Bar Camp on saturday?
<cy1> twirm: exchange public key fingerprints!
<cy1> lol I dunno
<cy1> my keyring is all screwed up by retroshare anyway.
<twirm> cy1: I'm not very good at IRC, how do / why would I do that?
<cy1> twirm: It's not an IRC thing, but there are these things called public keys and by getting mine you can verify my digital signatures, and craft private messages to send to me.
<twirm> cy1, is that the same thing as my ssh public key?
<cy1> Yeah, that works.
<cy1> Any public key I'm OK with really.
<cy1> SSH, PGP, OTR, i2p, etc.
<cy1> long as the crypto is strong
<cy1> twirm: The trick is how am I going to send you my public key. If some all powerful authority controls every aspect of your reality, of course they could just substitute in their key, and you'd never know they were reading everything you sent only to me.
<cy1> But of course, those authorities don't exist, if such a thing is even possible.
<cy1> But
<cy1> ...
<cy1> hehe butt
<cy1> But if I send it to you over just this IRC here, then the guy running the server could have hacked it to do just that. Maybe it searches for key fingerprints in everyone's messages or something.
<cy1> If I send it to you over this IRC and email though, assuming the one guy doesn't control both, or isn't savvy enough to catch it, he can't get in the middle.
<cy1> And if I hand it to you in person...
<twirm> huh
<cy1> Well, there are only a handful of people powerful enough to imprison me and take my place in person.
<twirm> so my id_rsa.pub is what you're looking for?
<cy1> So generally in-person is always an opportunity to exchange keys, just to make it hard as possible to fuck things up.
<cy1> Sure!
<cy1> Give it to me here and I'll set you up with a shell account even.
<cy1> Over IRC I can always just 83B7 C191 7DA4 87CA BC27 put some random words in the middle F7BF 5D5E 711A 4CCD C172 and nobody's going to have filtering software sophisticated enough to detect my key fingerprint and switch theirs in.
<cy1> That's Steganography at its finest. ,3
<cy1> And then if I actually just paste the fingerprint like 83B7 C191 7DA4 87CA BC27  F7BF 5D5E 711A 4CCD C172, and it's different, then you can even detect that the IRC server is doing shenanigans!
<bkerensa> blkperl: Beaver Bar Camp? Is that where beavers go to talk about tech?
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> nope I will be busy prepping for my trip to UDS/Release Party and working on a talk for Yahoo
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> cy1: You use Kubuntu right?
<blkperl> bkerensa: see topic of #osu-lug
<bkerensa> blkperl: Ahh yeah I can't make that... I really wish... In fact I wanted to go out to OSU for some the lug was having last weekend but was really busy
<cy1> bkerensa: allofmyhate.jpg
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> cy1: why?
<cy1> Well, yesterday I was trying a program called mudlet.
<cy1> A fancy telnet client, basically.
<cy1> So, I was waiting for it to compile...
<cy1> and waiting...
<cy1> and waiting...
<cy1> and then I noticed, oh of course.
<cy1> It's written in C++ and Qt.
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> cy1: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/kubuntu-they-have-invested-millions-in-it/
<cy1> And sure enough, right at the end of the compilation it errored out, because Qt's header files are inconsistent between versions, again.
<cy1> So I went and hacked kildclient so it would compile again, and now all is happy.
<cy1> But... yeah, the whole Trolltech thing is just an effort to divide the efforts of the open source community. It makes absolutely no sense why there would be two completely separate GUI toolkits.
<cy1> Especially when the latter is buggy, broken, and takes forever to compile.
 * bkerensa buzzes off for food
<cy1> And you can't input Unicode characters in Qt.
<cy1> And rant rant rant gnarr gnash rarr
<cy1> To summarize, no. I do not run Kubuntu.
 * bkerensa zips to the bank
<bkerensa> wendar is having a early meeting :)
<tgm4883> How did I not know about this http://www.ubuntu.com/tour
<bkerensa> tgm4883: no idea :D
<kees> I like opening the browser in the tour and going to ubuntu.com/tour in it ;)
<tgm4883> TIL kees is Snackadoodlepop on reddit http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/shv4o/i_cant_go_deeper/
<kees> hah
<Brian_H> bkerensa: thanks for lunch :) it was fun
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Yeah enjoyed lunch... thanks for the beer chalice and usb drive :)
<Brian_H> :) np what was that app again? I forgot
<Brian_H> the one for getting the punches or w/e
<bkerensa|mobile> blkperl:  your desk has massive swag and cd's on it... they didnt want cd's at desk for some reason
<kees> nathwill: https://github.com/marineam/hackabot/commit/3aa42b8bd5e3f3eb18e8dbbca226b45ff9bd2df4
<orebuntu_> kees's tiny URL is http://tinyurl.com/848zjje
<blkperl> bkerensa: ok I'll hit them with a hammar
<nathwill> kees: you are the man :) changes have been pulled
<kees> kewl
<nathwill> do you remember how we crashed it last time?
<nathwill> ack... pc playtime is over. time to go do laundry. catch y'all later!
<TRAVISg> I am pretty excited for the 29th
<TRAVISg> I am planning on bringing my pc it is a small tower I think I need to bring my monitors as well....
<TRAVISg> can't think of another way to show what is happening to me with 12.04
<blkperl> bkerensa: your brought more than cds? :D
<Brian_H> bkerensa: what was that one punch app you mentioned at lunch? I spaced it had to ask some people to move thier vehicles so I could get out of the parking lot
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-20
<Brian_H> bkerensa: earlier you asked about the drbd source code, it's public if you want it http://www.drbd.org/users-guide/s-checking-out-git.html
<bkerensa> Brian_H: It was Perka
<bkerensa> Brian_H: the reason I was asking was because I was wondering how hard it was for people to contribute
<bkerensa> blkperl: :D
<bkerensa> blkperl: Hopefully you guys can spread some Ubuntu and I told the people there about the release party next sunday... apparently they did not know :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: I got a android
<nathwill> bkerensa: what kind of device?
<bkerensa> nathwill: HTC Inspire 4G?
<bkerensa> is that good?
<nathwill> bkerensa: looks like a nice phone, but you're w/ ATT?
<bkerensa> nathwill: yes
<nathwill> :(
<bkerensa> nathwill: but I didnt upgrade :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: I swapped my iPhone 3GS for it
<nathwill> ah
<nathwill> nice :)
<bkerensa> I had a friend who wanted a iPhone and plus I through in two hundred dollars in cases and other accessories
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> well that's nice of ya!
<bkerensa> lol
 * bkerensa is still wondering if I got the better end of the deal
<nathwill> indeed
<nathwill> so i was looking up more info on those proliant servers
<nathwill> looks like the cost came down a bit
<nathwill> blows that the micros only have 1 nic though
<bkerensa> nathwill: yeah so you can use it for a firewall
<bkerensa> well
<nathwill> i want a min 4bay, dual core, with support for 8G ram and dual nic, for ~400
<nathwill> and they just don't seem to exist
<cy1> a router with 8G of  RAM? o.o
<cy1> dual core o.O What are you wanting to do, DPI?
<sbeattie> nathwill: you talking about the N40Ls? Throwing in an extra nic should be cheap, and going to 8GB of RAM (even keeping ECC) shouldn't be too bad.
<nathwill> sbeattie: aha! thanks for pointing that out, just noticed they have expansion slots...
<nathwill> that's it, i'm gettin' one
<sbeattie> Oh, boo, they're back up to $350 on newegg: http://camelegg.com/product/N82E16859107052?locale=US
<nathwill> sbeatie, you know if that chip supports VT?
<sbeattie> It does
<nathwill> eeexcellent
<nathwill> my current nas (qnap ts119) doesn't even stand up to lxc
<nathwill> but i smashed debian onto it, which has made it enormously more useful than it was out of the box
<nathwill> yeah, that proliant's lookin mighty fine.
<nathwill> sbeattie, you have any direct experience w/ the n40Ls?
<sbeattie> Yeah, I bought one a couple of weeks ago to replace an aging shuttle box
<sbeattie> I haven't dropped it in place yet, but it's a nice little box.
<sbeattie> I needed two more network ports, so I had to get a dual-nic card to drop into it.
<nathwill> you have you LAN divided, or dual wan?
<nathwill> i'm guessing they're PCI expansion slots, right? newegg is short on details...
<sbeattie> There's one PCI-X x16 and one PCI-X x1 slot in it.
<nathwill> cool. thx.
<sbeattie> they need a half-hight bracket to fit (common for server oriented stuff)
<sbeattie> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF06a/15351-15351-4237916-4237918-4237917-4248009.html?dnr=1 is the hp info on it
<orebuntu_> sbeattie's tiny URL is http://tinyurl.com/8yse7ez
<nathwill> looking at the nic cards, looks like i'd end up w/ a dual, unless i find a single in my parts heap
<nathwill> y'all see that HP is certifying 12.04 for their proliant series?
<sbeattie> Sorry, I may have confused things, it should be PCIe x16 and x1
<sbeattie> Yeah, that's pretty cool.
<bkerensa> wow
<nathwill> :D big congrats to the server team.
<bkerensa> :( so many options in android
<nathwill> lol
<nathwill> options fer what?
<bkerensa> everything
<bkerensa> :(
<nathwill> lmao
<bkerensa> I have spent 30 mins just in contacts
<nathwill> why is that a frowny face?!
<bkerensa> this is phone porn
<bkerensa> its bad
<bkerensa> a addiction even
<nathwill> pffft
<nathwill> i wonder if the Ubuntu certification for the proliant series means HP will eventually ship them preinstalled
<bkerensa> ;p
<nathwill> because it's SOOOO hard to install!!
<nathwill> it takes HOURS! and then there's the dozens of reboots, waiting for sp3...
<nathwill> oh wait.
<nathwill> y'all know how to add caldav support to thunderbird, by chance?
<nathwill> i setup owncloud, and it works great, but thunderbird doesn't seem to be recognizing the calendar.
<bkerensa> nathwill: openphoto :D
<nathwill> bkerensa: i don't see a connection to caldav and carddav services
<nathwill> am i missing something?
<nathwill> ugh. even evolution is barfing on this...
<nathwill> boo
<nathwill> http://i.imgur.com/8tGHe.jpg
<nathwill> so openphoto looks pretty cool
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> it really does
<bkerensa> but you know whats not cool.... When AT&T transfers me to dead air
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> lolz
<bkerensa> nathwill: no seriously... my voicemail doesnt work so I called AT&T and they keep "Transferring to the next available representative" -> Dead Air for 3 minutes then Call Drop
<bkerensa> :(
 * blkperl hopes Dell jumps on the bandwagon and supports ubuntu server
<bkerensa> they need to
<bkerensa> Redhat is trash
<bkerensa> and CentOS
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> distro war
<blkperl> bkerensa: there are far worse thing that modern enterprise operatingsystems
<blkperl> bkerensa: also launchpad ticket #1 is more important
<bkerensa> blkperl: only Ubuntu can solve #1
<bkerensa> :D
 * blkperl is concerned by the critical thinkpad fans over heat bug that hasn't been fixed yet
<nathwill> headed to bed. see y'all tomorrow
<nathwill> morning people
<bkerensa> ahh a fedex box from Canonical :D
<kees> oooooh
<bkerensa> kees: you get yours?
<tgm4883> kees, can I bother you for a sec about UFW rules?
<bkerensa> nathwill: More juju fun coming http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/charms/oneiric/openphoto/trunk/view/head:/hooks/install
<orebuntu_> bkerensa's tiny URL is http://tinyurl.com/85mejac
 * bkerensa slaps orebuntu with a floppy trout
<kees> tgm4883: sure, though I might not know much. I use iptables directly usually.
<tgm4883> ah ok
<tgm4883> kees, I've currently got this
<tgm4883> http://pastebin.ca/2138401
<tgm4883> but would ssh traffic reach the 2nd though 11th rules with that first one in place?
<tgm4883> IDK how the limit action would affect it, if it pulls the traffic out or not
<kees> tgm4883: afaik, the Limit directive is just to stop connection hammering
<kees> tgm4883: so the rest should be fine
<tgm4883> kees, awesome, that is what I thought but there is such an emphasis on ordering thought I'd check with someone
 * kees nods
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Whats the word?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I see you have not registered for UDS yet
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> or CLS for that matter :)
 * MarkDude will go to both
<MarkDude> Technically I dont have to register for UDS
<bkerensa> MarkDude: LOL why is that?
 * MarkDude has made it to oscon for last 5 years in a row
<MarkDude> wont ruin record
<MarkDude> Because I am MarkDude
 * MarkDude will at last minute most likely
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Well I drop in Oakland on the morning of the 6th and dont leave till close to 10pm on the 12th
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I was thinking if you wanna grab diner on the 12th that could be fun
<bkerensa> I'm not sure if I will go to the UDS wrap up party since Mozilla wants me to come out to Mountain View for a party
<MarkDude> might work fine
<MarkDude> Will know this weekend
<MarkDude> Most likely tho
<nathwill> bkerensa, that charm looks cool
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bkerensa/loco/PrecisePartyFlyer.png
<nathwill> ha! you beat me to the punch!
<nathwill> i was thinking last night that i needed to put one of these together to hang up at work
<nathwill> btw, sauce?
<bkerensa> nathwill: can you e-mail that to the list and encourage anyone interested to print copies and distribute in their local areas maybe libraries or community centers
<nathwill> sure boss]
<bkerensa> nathwill: what sauce do we speak of?
<nathwill> source data for the PNG?
 * bkerensa is going to his two libraries with the flyer tomorrow 
<nathwill> also, gyro house' delicious spicy garlic sauce
<bkerensa> nathwill: it was ganked from Ubuntu-za
<nathwill> ah. kk
<nathwill> bkerensa: mail requires approval
<nathwill> too big
<tgm4883> anyone use knockd for port knocking on the server side?
<bkerensa> nathwill: done
 * bkerensa heads to burgerville to grab lunch
<nathwill> enjoy
 * bkerensa lol's at the "Hipsterizing..." message on all the images on his site
<bkerensa> orebuntu_: Are you a community?
<orebuntu_> Yes
<bkerensa> orebuntu_: Are you a communist?
<orebuntu_> Most likely not.
 * MarkDude is a Communitizer
<bkerensa> orebuntu_: Are you running 12.04?
<orebuntu_> Most likely not.
<bkerensa> LOL
<MarkDude> Communitizing the Community
<MarkDude> bkerensa, you know of anyone drving to UDS?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: nope
<bkerensa> nathwill should drive down
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> pffft
<nathwill> no way
<nathwill> i'd fly before i drove
<bkerensa> nathwill: Train is fine for me :D
<nathwill> true
<bkerensa> not too fast not too slow... booze and food
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> orebuntu_: Is nathwill a yahoo?
<orebuntu_> My sources say yes.
<nathwill> lmao
<nathwill> good sources orebuntu
<MarkDude> More like YAAAAHOOOOOOOOOO
<bkerensa> orebuntu_: Does MarkDude have a sick fascination with all things Fedora?
<orebuntu_> Yes
<MarkDude> Dont forget penguins also
<MarkDude> As well as Puppy Linux
<MarkDude> F16 has sucked a bit
<MarkDude> To be honest
<nathwill> i really don't see the draw to Puppy. lots of people seem to love it, but i never really liked it
<MarkDude> Firefox has died at least 10 times today
<nathwill> and yes... f16 is teh ballz
<MarkDude> As well as Fedora crashes
<MarkDude> Puppy never lets me down
<nathwill> f17 alpha was pretty slick
<nathwill> and surprisingly solid for an alpha
<MarkDude> Beefy Miracle- YES, meat your new God
<bkerensa> orebuntu_: Does Ubuntu really whip the llamas ass?
<orebuntu_> My sources say no.
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> I guess only Winamp does
<MarkDude> Dude, if Nixie found out you said ANYTHING bad about llamas, she would pummel you
<MarkDude> or at least get some of her numerous followers to\
<bkerensa> MarkDude: her followers are sheep :p
<MarkDude> Well
<MarkDude> Becareful of anyone that can snap their fingers and get 100+ local folks to do their bidding
<MarkDude> Sheelple or not
<MarkDude> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: do you have any thouhts on CD's for this cycle?
<nathwill> bkerensa, i have thoughts on CD's, but i don't know which you're interested in
<nathwill> so apparently shuttleworth is a keynote at OSCON this year :)
<bkerensa> nathwill: well since we are "Not Approved" by LoCo Council and yet this is the LTS release it seems important to still try and get CD's in the hands of as many people as possible which is clearly going to cost the LoCo or me or someone some money
<bkerensa> but I am trying to brainstorm the most cost-effective way to do this while also producing something authentic
<bkerensa> I know California has a "Origami" CD Cover they print to then cover CDR's they burn
 * nathwill sighs
<bkerensa> I have a huge supply of CDR's right now but no Origami Covers and no Labels
<nathwill> bkerensa: pretty sure we can get the cd labels on ubuntus site
<bkerensa> nathwill: we can get the jacket design
<nathwill> the headache is in burning up your cd drive for something that should've been shipped...
<bkerensa> but printing that would be costly.... I looked at a handful of sites and they charge nearly a dollar a pop for jackets
<nathwill> so what are the events that it matters to have this stuff for?
<nathwill> release party would be nice
<nathwill> and oscon is a definite need
<bkerensa> nathwill: ^ yes which is why I am semi-irritated with the lack of transparency and consistent application of LoCo Criteria
<nathwill> though if mark swings by, it would almost be better if we didn't have any
<nathwill> and then explained why
<bkerensa> nathwill: well I wanna have 100 CD's at the release party
<bkerensa> I will go out on a limb and burn them at my cost and the expensive of tiring my drive out
<nathwill> blurgh
<bkerensa> but someone else needs to make 100 Origami covers or something else nice
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> that is my offer
<nathwill> there's gotta be a kinkos for cds or something
<bkerensa> LOL
<nathwill> yeah, that's fair
<bkerensa> if you find it let me know
<nathwill> i need to malaysians
<nathwill> s/to/some/g
<bkerensa> because I dont like the idea of doing a CD every 10 mins :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-21
<bkerensa> nathwill: we need to road trip to Mexico and outsource our problem :P
<nathwill> nafta baby
<nathwill> knew it was good for somethign
<nathwill> wow my fingers are retarded today
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Memorex+-+CD/DVD+LabelMaker+Expert+Kit/6882153.p;jsessionid=CA3E38BE9CC2C51677B923BAC37B97D6.bbolsp-app01-21?id=1095432401805&skuId=6882153
<orebuntu_> bkerensa's tiny URL is http://tinyurl.com/7b9zxwd
<bkerensa> if we could find something like that but that uses Nix
<bkerensa> that would be great
<bkerensa> and cost effective
<nathwill> well there's already great cd-cover graphic designing software on nix
<nathwill> the trick is: a) burner w/ master and several replicators, and b) a press that doesn't suck
<nathwill> a is wicked expensive
<bkerensa> nathwill: what if we crowd funded it?
<bkerensa> we have 100 members
<nathwill> yeah...
<bkerensa> if everyone chipped in it might make it easier idk
<nathwill> hey folks, can you bring a couple cds
<nathwill> i dunno what that would accomplish though
<nathwill> it's mostly members who're interested in cds?
<bkerensa> no I mean crowd fund a replication tower and label maker
<nathwill> except for the events, like oscon
<nathwill> oh
<nathwill> well...
<nathwill> when can we apply for membership again?
<nathwill> i think that's a better fix
<bkerensa> nathwill: thats a good question because reviewing their irc logs they said a few months during discussion but when they voted they said 6+
<nathwill> hrm...
<bkerensa> which is imho ridiculous because I think we were given a unfair shake
<nathwill> this is how often they do loco membership reviews?
<nathwill> circa 6 mo. cycle?
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> likely they want us to wait a entire cycle
<bkerensa> or more
<bkerensa> nathwill: as it is PSU alone seems like they could get 100 CD's out per cycle
<nathwill> i think...
<nathwill> i'm emailing myself the link to the approval criteria
<nathwill> and i will go through it tonite
<nathwill> because my initial impression is that we meet the revised criteria
<bkerensa> nathwill: Yes
<bkerensa> We meet the revised and honestly met the old criteria
<nathwill> alright... lemme see what i can figure out tonite... i'll jam with you on it some once i get home and eat some dinner'
<nathwill> deener
<bkerensa> no doubt
<bkerensa> thanks
<bkerensa> slangasek: I was not aware Canonical waived shipping cost on CD's that is pretty nice
<bkerensa> oh because they are pre-order only right now
<slangasek> well, the pre-order status and the free shipping are unrelated
<bkerensa> Hmm thats really cool indeed then
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Wish free shipping for all things :P
<slangasek> so once you start adding in label printing, sleeves, wear'n'tear on the CD burner, I think you're going to be hard-pressed to beat that price
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: Yes but who's price is it to pay ;)
<slangasek> hmm?
 * bkerensa is not going to pay $200 :)
<bkerensa> maybe I would contribute $50
<bkerensa> :P
<slangasek> that's fair, I wouldn't pay $200 either ;)
<slangasek> I thought the community team was showering you with CDs anyway?
<bkerensa> slangasek: well we only had the 11.10's and I got the rest of those out to PSU because they burned through them fast
<slangasek> sure
<bkerensa> slangasek: I could beg Jono or jcastro for a box of 12.04 but I am not sure its going to work :P
<slangasek> it might, I don't know
<nathwill> alright, shift's over. catch y'all later!
<c_smith> heyo
 * c_smith is here at the Ubuntu hour, JVLB isn't going to show up, car problems for him.
<c_smith> hmmmmm, kinda dead here.
<bkerensa> c_smith: its always dead here :)
<bkerensa> The nature of developers and geeks :) busy at work
<bkerensa> plus it is Friday evening so most people are out to dinner or drinks or with their family
<c_smith> true.
<c_smith> bkerensa, I have been told that I might be getting a few servers (the guy got a building that supposedly had them in there, and he doesn't need them) would a machine like that be suitable for making a CLI only Media Server?
<c_smith> if a CLI only Media server exists, that is.
<bkerensa> c_smith: You do not need GUI for a media server
<c_smith> ??? I never said GUI.
<bkerensa> c_smith: but at the same thing I hope you are prepared for the electric costs associated with running a server at home :)
<c_smith> CLI, Command Line Interface.
<bkerensa> and potentially blowing a breaker if you have to much amps on a circuit
<c_smith> eh, My proctor parents aren't even happy leaving lights on in a room a person is returning to in less than 30 seconds.
<bkerensa> c_smith: Correct you asked if a CLI only media server exists and I said you do not need GUI for a Media Server hence yes CLI is possible
<bkerensa> Servers in general are not meant to have gui
<c_smith> so I may end up just salvaging parts from said servers.
 * c_smith wonders if certain parts of a server can be implanted into a Desktop PC
<bkerensa> c_smith: I am not totally sure how much it would cost but I would bet about $25 a month extra just in electric
<bkerensa> and during the summer whatever room its in would be very uncomfortable
<bkerensa> c_smith: depends what kind of server? They do make servers in a tower form factor
<bkerensa> in fact a tower form factor server probably wouldnt ding you too bad on electric
<c_smith> eh, servers to me would be unusable due to very very finicky people when it comes to cost controlling the electricity.
<bkerensa> but if your going to move a 1U into your bedroom expect lots of heat and a new found love on your power bill :)
<c_smith> I don't control my power bill, so like I said, servers would end up being unusable.
<sbeattie> and noise
<c_smith> and the guy in charge wakes up really easily.
<bkerensa> sbeattie: yeah :)
<bkerensa> a nice constant hum
<c_smith> all of the downsides you are mentioning point to the guy ending up shutting it off before the first week is over.
<bkerensa> c_smith: What is the latest you can do a Ubuntu Hour at night?
<bkerensa> When I get back from UDS I was thinking about driving down for a Salem Ubuntu Hour but there is no way I could be there by 6pm
<sbeattie> bkerensa: as an ex-sysadmin, one of the most frightening sounds I've ever heard was our server room completely silent because of a power outage.
<c_smith> The latest? probably 7AM and ending a 8PM, maybe later if I get it okayed.
<bkerensa> the earliest I think I could be to Salem is 8pm firm
<c_smith> Let me call someone to see if that is doable.
<bkerensa> sbeattie: Yeah I have worked in dc's and was a sysadmin for my school district after high school
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> hopefully I get an answer.
<c_smith> if they even pick up the phone. >.>
<c_smith> aaaandd.... no answer, dod
<c_smith> didn't even pick up the phone. >.<
<c_smith> curse this enter key.
<c_smith> bkerensa, I got an answer, not a 100% for sure one, but the answer I got was it is possible, but I will have a 100% certain answer tomorrow, do you want me to email you then?
<c_smith> bkerensa, I'll have an answer tomorrow, do you want me to shoot you an email then?
<bkerensa> yes
 * bkerensa is gone for dinner
<c_smith> kk,
<c_smith> then I'm out, cya,.
<nathwill> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing#A12.04_artwork
<TRAVISg> where is the best place to get .iso file of newest 12.04
<TRAVISg> was thinking of trying a new install an this machine again.
<TRAVISg> right now it is playing havoc with dual monitors...pretty much unusable
<sbeattie> TRAVISg: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ has the daily images
<TRAVISg> thanks
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-22
<c_smith> yo
<bkerensa> power still out in most of my place... waiting till tomorrow for electrician
<bkerensa> luckily power in bedroom
<bkerensa> Pizza Hut for dinner :P
<bkerensa> Neighbor was kind enough to allow me to leech his wifi too :)
<bkero> until your laptop battery dies
 * bkero is out on the bicycle
<bkero> no griptape, untuned derailleurs, no rear brakes, uncut shift/brake cables
<bkero> bottom bracket feels a bit grindy
<c_smith> bkerensa, did you manage to get my Email?
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-04-15
<bkerensa> slangasek: Would you possibly commit to sponsoring upload of ubuntu-docs?
<bkerensa> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2013-April/017219.html
<bkerensa> this wont have time to go through patch pilot since it probably wont be ready till late tonight or tomorrow
<bkerensa> tgm4883: u around?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, whats up
<slangasek> bkerensa: ok
<bkerensa> slangasek: great! So I have the changes, dsc, build etc.... Should I upload these to a ticket later and ping you or do a MP and ping?
<slangasek> bkerensa: where would you raise the MP to?  I thought ubuntu-docs has its own bzr branch; is that what you're already committing to?
<bkerensa> slangasek: ahh nvm I will have to just upload the dsc and changes mp wont work
<bkerensa> slangasek: I dont think they import the translations automatically
<slangasek> I'm not sure what that means
<bkerensa> let me clarify with jbicha he just said I would need to get someone else to upload this before tomorroe
<slangasek> ok
<bkerensa-ODS> slangasek: I am grabbing final translations right now so providing everything builds clean again I will have a MP for you in the next hour
<bkerensa-ODS> gah ods internet so slow
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-04-16
<bkerensa> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/ubuntu/raring/ubuntu-docs/13.04/+merge/159058
<bkerensa> slangasek: test buildg was smooth and without fail so it should be good to go and includes the latest translations as of this evening
<bkerensa> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/ubuntu/raring/ubuntu-docs/13.04/+merge/159062
<bkerensa> actually thats the one
<bkerensa> slangasek: please disregard the previous two MP's  I accidentally goofed on them... I have the working one coming
<bkerensa> slangasek: https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/ubuntu-docs/13.04/+merge/159065
<bkerensa> ok that should be it
<bkerensa> sorry about the excessive pings
<bkerensa> slangasek: we dont have anyone who can upload the package so jbicha said just have you or another core-dev review on behalf of doc team since you can commit and then upload to Ubuntu
<bkerensa> thx
 * bkerensa is finally out \o/
<slangasek> bkerensa: right, so this was the question I was asking earlier; this is an MP against lp:ubuntu-docs, which I have no commit rights on
<slangasek> bkerensa: I'm not very comfortable uploading a change to ubuntu-docs that hasn't been committed to the official branch.  Arguably because this is a VCS branch for a package, ubuntu-core-dev should have commit rights anyway, but barring that, I think you should get a review from someone on ubuntu-core-doc
<slangasek> (and then get yourself added to ubuntu-core-doc :P)
<bkerensa> slangasek: so the problem is we have zero active commiters but our last commiter has asked for us to ask a core dev to commit on behalf
<bkerensa> slangasek: jbicha was our last active commiter and he resigned a week ago
<bkerensa> slangasek: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2013-April/017219.html
<bkerensa> slangasek: <jbicha> yes I could commit but I can't upload that package to Ubuntu
<bkerensa> slangasek: thats the reason he wanted someone to upload it who had core dev... also core doc does not have PPU at all
<bkerensa> eck
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> slangasek: so its sponsored now I guess thanks though!
<bkerensa> slangasek: oh btw a dd named Thomas (zigo) says hello... I invited him to the beering tomorrow
<slangasek> bkerensa: yes, core-doc does not have ppu *and core-dev does not have commit rights on the branch*.  Someone needs to fix this
<slangasek> And by "someone", I mean an existing administrator on the ubuntu-doc team
<bkerensa> slangasek: so the people who do have commit on the team stepped down unfortunately and do not want any involvement and just have not expired off yet.... Community Council took over as owner of the team two weeks ago which is unusual at best
<slangasek> bkerensa: well, can you get someone on the community council to give ubuntu-core-dev commit access then? :)
<slangasek> bkerensa: ah, so it seems someone else has uploaded it, which is fine; please still take care of the branch / team status...
<blkperl> slangasek: met some more Canonical employees at Openstack summit and told them our NFS woes :P
<nathwill> hey bkerensa, you at openstack summit?
<slangasek> blkperl: did they let you know that you should switch to ceph?
<bkero> switch to coda, suckers
<nathwill> any of you pdxcat folks looking for a job doing sysadmin work?
<nathwill> or really anybody here who thinks they're qualified... we've some openings and are hiring in the portland area
<nathwill> http://bluebox.net/
<blkperl> nathwill: do you have a job posting you want me to forward?
<blkperl> slangasek:  I talked to the guys from ceph they seemed pretty cool
<slangasek> blkperl: this is not the outrage I was expecting
<nathwill> blkperl, that'd be great: https://bluebox.net/about/careers
<nathwill> the "Support Engineer/Linux Systems Administrator" job
<nathwill> trying to see if i can finangle a direct URL out of this wonky ajax-driven page
<nathwill> here we go: http://blueboxgroup.theresumator.com/apply/RUC52j
<thefinn93> yall got a booth at the OpenStack summit?
<thefinn93> cool
 * thefinn93 just saw the pic on reddit
<nathwill> ha. i just saw it too. i don't see any of the local folks in that pic though
<nathwill> must be set up directly by canonical
<thefinn93> huh
<thefinn93> bkerensa: any info?
<nathwill> feel like i should whine about them not talking to us, but... i just don't care enough
<thefinn93> lol
<bkerensa> slangasek: yes I will get someone to sort the team.... pitti uploaded kinda well idk I think dholbach ended up since he is on CC
<slangasek> bkerensa: ok
<bkerensa> nathwill: I am home for now but yeah ODS last two days (feet are tired something awful)
<bkerensa> thefinn93: Canonical has a booth at ODS... I spent some time there talking with folks about Juju but its mostly enterprise people
<slangasek> bkerensa: you coming back down for the HP party, then?
<bkerensa> slangasek: yeah le sigh :) I am just recuperating then I will catch a bus back down that way :s
<bkerensa> slangasek: 6 miles of walking in two days + tons of standing
<bkerensa> lol
<slangasek> bkerensa: also, given that I had pointed zigo at the mailing list, hopefully he already knew the plan for the beering meet-up... do you know if he had his ticket?
<bkerensa> my feet are revolting
<bkerensa> slangasek: I'm unsure if he did... his english was uhh thick and such
<bkerensa> slangasek: he was pretty upset last night
<bkerensa> :(
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> well
<slangasek> I'm sure he'll be in GREAT SPIRITS today and not upset about anything
<bkerensa> slangasek: he said he was going though
<slangasek> because he's a level-headed sort of bloke
<bkerensa> slangasek: he wanted to see vagrant too
<bkerensa> I told him I didnt know if he would be there or not
 * slangasek nods
<bkerensa> also
<bkerensa> James Pages is here... I think he is a DD
<slangasek> he is not
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> ok :)
<slangasek> but that doesn't excuse him from not coming ;)
<slangasek> (though being stuck with other work committments might!)
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-04-17
<bkerensa> slangasek: anyways yeah all the Server, Juju, Cloud, Marketing folks mostly and Bus Dev and sabdfl
<slangasek> jamespage is currently in the Debian NM queue
<bkerensa> nathwill: u signup for the HP party or no?
<bkerensa> slangasek: there is a shuttle at 6:10pm from the Convention Center if that adds any convenience for anyone going
<slangasek> bkerensa: well, that's certainly not more convenient for me, and everyone else should have read the webpage already ;)
<bkero> bkerensa: wuz going on?
<blkperl> nathwill: passed along to katzen
<slangasek> bkero: ITYM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QOMsWVbge8
<bkero> OOLLLDDDDDDD
<slangasek> yes
<bkerensa> bkero: idk writing a blog post about Firefox Sync and Cloud
<MarkDude> bkerensa: pingy
<MarkDude> You got some response on your G+ post
<MarkDude> Nevermind, you are busy
<MarkDude> unping
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-04-18
<ST4R> Hey, I read about the ubuntu hour event on april 19th. Is this minor friendly?
<bkerensa> ST4R: yes its held at a coffee shop
<ST4R> sweet, thank you
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-04-20
<bkerensa> bkero: do you know if there is a tablecloth at coag?
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-04-21
<bkero> bkerensa: I can bring one in if not
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-04-16
<blkperl> slangasek: so the automounter seems to hanging on mount commands in Trusty
<blkperl> which is why its so slow...
 * blkperl tests to see if precise has the same issue
<slangasek> blkperl: hi! how're things?
<blkperl> pretty good
<slangasek> blkperl: have you applied to the Debian NM queue yet?
<slangasek> so you can fix Debian? :)
<slangasek> anyway
<slangasek> which automounter are we talking about?  autofs?
 * blkperl bets its a nfsv4 issue
<blkperl> yeah autofs
<blkperl> I strace'd and it was just hanging on mount
<slangasek> on a booted system?
<blkperl> well a freshly rebooted system
<slangasek> and is it hanging on a mount syscall or a mount command?
<slangasek> right, my point is, you're stracing it from runlevel 2 rather than trying to strace it in the boot sequence, yah?
<blkperl> no the system is fully up at this point, so runlevel 5
<blkperl> with GUI and everything
<blkperl> execve("/bin/mount", ["mount", "vault.cat.pdx.edu:/volumes/bunga"..., "/mnt"], [/* 22 vars */]) = 0
<blkperl> is that syscall or mount command?
<blkperl> looks like mount right?
<blkperl> [pid  2516] mount("vault.cat.pdx.edu:/volumes/bungalow/09/blkperl/ubuntu", "/mnt", "nfs", 0, "vers=4,addr=131.252.208.194,clie"...
<blkperl> ok so it goes into the kernel there ^ and hangs
<slangasek> "runlevel 5"?  using Red Hat runlevel emulation, hmmm?
<slangasek> that's the mount command
<blkperl> ok
<blkperl> how do i figure out whats its waiting on?
<slangasek> which in turn calls the mount() syscall, but my question was whether it was a sycall called directly by autofs or via mount
<slangasek> well, for starters I would suggest running strace -s256 so you can see the full command it's running
<blkperl> I can reproduce with mount command without stracing autofs
<slangasek> and then try to reproduce from the commandline with 'mount' instead of autofs
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> are you sure you're passing all the same options autofs is?
<slangasek> because it's entirely possible to have mount from the commandline hanging for a *different* reason
<slangasek> (and can I see the full commandline please)
<blkperl> haha, no im not sure but they are both using nfsv4
<blkperl> strace -f -s256 mount vault.cat.pdx.edu:/volumes/bungalow/09/blkperl/ubuntu /mnt
<blkperl> -s256 is awesome btw
 * blkperl <3s new flag
<slangasek> was looking for the strace on autofs itself though, to be sure we capture exactly which mount options it's passing
<blkperl> will do
<slangasek> kerberos authentication?  Solaris or Linux server?
<blkperl> Solaris server, no kerby
<blkperl> [pid  2598] mount("vault.cat.pdx.edu:/volumes/bungalow/09/blkperl/ubuntu", "/u/blkperl", "nfs", MS_NOSUID, "hard,intr,sloppy,vers=4,addr=131.252.208.194,clientaddr=131.252.213.23"
<blkperl> automount is using those args
<slangasek> ok; those are largely defaults autopopulated by mount internally, or near enough as to make no difference
<slangasek> I guess I shouldn't expect this mount command to work for me from here? ;)
<blkperl> nope :)
<slangasek> so first, I'd check whether it also happens with -o nfsvers=3
<slangasek> I think it was between precise and trusty that the default changed
<blkperl> slangasek: yeah vers=3 is fast
<blkperl> vers=4 hangs
<slangasek> blkperl: ok, so
<slangasek> tcpdump
<slangasek> nfs4 and nfs3 use different ports, etc.; you'll want to see if it's a firewall problem
<blkperl> hmm is there any easy way to parse this output for NFS ?
<blkperl> slangasek: doesn't look any firewall issues
<blkperl> hmm can't reproduce now...
<blkperl> if you turn on RPC debugging mount works fine
<blkperl> super helpful....
<slangasek> blkperl: parsing which output?  tcpdump?
<slangasek> blkperl: I actually meant 'tcpdump -s 1500 -w send-me-a.pcap', fwiw :)
<blkperl> slangasek: im starting to get suspicous thats it an ipv6 thing
<slangasek> that would be interesting
 * blkperl tries to reproduce one more time
<blkperl> its totally ipv6
<blkperl> stupid slac addresses
<blkperl> or maybe not I don't see any ipv6 traffic
<slangasek> well, your strace specifically showed ipv4 addresses in use
<slangasek> and the server has no ipv6 in public DNS
<blkperl> thats true
<slangasek> also
<slangasek> HAHAHA NEXENTA
<slangasek> I assumed you meant real Solaris, not Nexenta crazytown
<blkperl> well its both, really, homedirs come from nexenta and pkgs come from solaris11
<blkperl> oh thats cool... hanging on rebooting
<slangasek> let me know if Nexenta is still violating the GPL with respect to code written for Debian
<blkperl> oh im sure they are...
<blkperl> how did you know it was nexenta?
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-04-17
<slangasek> because you have that in your DNS records :)
<blkperl> what
<slangasek> vault.cat.pdx.edu	hinfo = "Pogo" "NexentaStor"
<blkperl> lulz
<slangasek> (haven't seen an hinfo record in a loooong time)
 * blkperl blames the network team :)
<blkperl> if i specify vers=4 it seems to not hang...
<blkperl> everytime i try to reproduce it to capture it works
<blkperl> hate
<colonelqubit> Anyone doing anything for 14.04?
 * colonelqubit pokes at the /topic with a stick
<nibalizer> colonelqubit: :(
 * colonelqubit needs a bigger stick
 * blkperl poke bkerensa 
<colonelqubit> http://ubuntu-oregon.org appears to be down as well
<colonelqubit> I'll be in town for the next week -- any interesting events going on?
<colonelqubit> (I'll also be heading up to LinuxFest NW, if anyone is going to attend)
 * bkero will be there.
<colonelqubit> cool
<colonelqubit> bkero: I'll be representing LibreOffice and presenting: http://linuxfestnorthwest.org/2014/sessions/libreoffice-lesson-plan-what-foss-can-teach-our-students
<bkero> colonelqubit: I'll be representing Mozilla. Not presenting this year.
<colonelqubit> Cool
<colonelqubit> stop by and say hi
<bkero> Sure thing
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-04-18
<bkerensa> blkperl: What?
<bkerensa> colonelqubit: I don't think there are any plans unless someone has announced something on the mailing list
<blkperl> bkerensa: you need to find a successor (not volunteering, busy, srsly)
<bkerensa> blkperl: there is nobody interested in succeeding me :s
<bkerensa> I have tried
<bkerensa> tgm4883: you want to maintain the website etc? The domain name for the LoCo expires in three months
<colonelqubit> bkerensa: I live back East now... otherwise I'd help out :-)
<blkperl> bkerensa: send a sad plea for help to pdxdevops mailing list
<blkperl> and maybe some other groups
<bkerensa> blkperl: I'm not going to grovel
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> blkperl: did order 14.04 DVD's though
<bkerensa> will probably split them among PSU/FreeGeek/A few public libraries
<blkperl> bkerensa: awesome! :D
<blkperl> bkerensa: it's not groveling its an oppurtunity for someone who wants get more involved :)
<bkerensa> blkperl: surely you could invite them
<bkerensa> :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-04-13
<c_smith> soooo.... for food for the release party, not sure what I'll do (short on money without even having to pay to repair a laptop), anyone have suggestions as to how to keep costs to a reasonable level?
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-04-14
<bdmurray> wxl: could you test bug 1442898 for me?
<lubotu1> bug 1442898 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "software-properties-gtk can't change settings on LXDE" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1442898
<wxl> bdmurray: doing about 5 million things at once but will get to it or delegate and update the bug. btw if there was a bug in a seed, what package would i file against?
<bdmurray> wxl: the relevenat metapackage is probably a good spot
<wxl> bdmurray: oh i could probably use lubuntu-meta come to think of it
<bdmurray> right
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-04-15
<sbeattie> sgclark: around? Any chance you could fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/1440501 ?
<lubotu1> Ubuntu bug 1440501 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "Can not load mysql-akonadi apparmor profile" [High,Confirmed]
<sgclark> sbeattie: yofel is already dealing with the akonadi mess
<sgclark> it is in good hands
<sbeattie> sgclark: well, the current version in vivid-proposed that he uploaded won't fix that bug.
<sbeattie> but if he's got additional stuff in the pipeline, then great.
<sgclark> sbeattie: mind if I direct him to you? my hands are full atm and I do not want to step on toes
<sbeattie> sgclark: sure, is he in #kubuntu-devel? I can poke there.
<sgclark> sbeattie: yep :)
<sbeattie> sgclark: thanks. I asked you first, since I think it was your merge from debian that disabled the override_dh_installinit debian/rules target, and wondered if there was a specific reason why.
<sgclark> sbeattie: this is interesting, because I am looking at my merge files now and that dh_installinit is not disabled. Somewhere in the pipelines it happened.. but not with my initial merge.
<sbeattie> hunh, weird.
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-04-17
 * c_smith hands out nukes
<wxl> c_smith: what we supposed to do with these? :)
<c_smith> woops, wrong chat.
<c_smith> yeah, that shows I'm still waking up. XD
<c_smith> I usually mess around like that in #linuxdistrocommunity
<c_smith> it's a running joke we have there.
<c_smith> wxl, it's looking like this release party might not happen (as you can tell from the recent emails)
<c_smith> kinda ran out of time with the little time I had that I wasn't busy
<wxl> c_smith: c'est la vie, i guess. i am looking forward to actually being there this time :)
<c_smith> yeah, the emails are there to read
<bkerensa> c_smith: https://instagram.com/p/1lusVnqJK6/
